# This Girl Can Play and Sing!!!!!!



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

A friend of mine, Bernadette Connors, did, in my opinion, a beautiful version of Neil Young's "Keep on Rocking in the Free World". Please check it out!

Bernadette Connors Acoustic Vocal at Orleans Jazz Lounge - YouTube

Have a good night,
Beth


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable !! ...Thanks for posting the link.

I find Bernadette's version easier to listen to than Neil Young's.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice voice. Her version makes it sound like a whole different song IMHO.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pleasant. I kept hoping for a little more guitar dynamics. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Hmmmm 3 posts - same girl - 3 different sub-forums... meat offcuts, jellied and compressed in a can p'haps?

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Option1 said:


> Hmmmm 3 posts - same girl - 3 different sub-forums... meat offcuts, jellied and compressed in a can p'haps?
> 
> Neil


Spampossibly. Or maybe just a zealous fan. Regardless, no harm done. Since none of us are anywhere near as enamoured as the OP, we'll likely never hear from him/her again.


----------



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry if I seemed that way... It's not spam and I am not overly zealous. This is just me sharing what I consider great young talent, that's all. Certainly didn't mean to offend.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Indeed she has a pleasant voice for karaoke


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Indeed she has a pleasant voice for karaoke


Oh snap. haha


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

EilisMD said:


> I'm sorry if I seemed that way... It's not spam and I am not overly zealous. This is just me sharing what I consider great young talent, that's all. Certainly didn't mean to offend.


it seems to me that your version of greatness in music is to place a bar on the floor and anyone who can walk over it has achieved greatness.

a true musician places the bar 15 feet into the air and every single day tries to reach for that bar.
after years of practice, you can get a little closer to that bar but that real musician allways looks up and sees how far they still have to go.
some run fast to jump higher, some depend on style and thechnique to reach higher.... but none of them call themselves GREAT cause they all see how high the bar is placed.

WHy is that bar so high?
cause anyone who understands music will be glad to give you a list of those before us who placed it there.


----------



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

I think some are taking my word "great" a little too literally. This girl is only 23 years old and has worked very hard to get where she is already. If you asked her, she would say she has a hell of a long way to go to achieve greatness. I thought this was a forum to share music, that's all.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EilisMD said:


> I think some are taking my word "great" a little too literally. This girl is only 23 years old and has worked very hard to get where she is already. If you asked her, she would say she has a hell of a long way to go to achieve greatness. I thought this was a forum to share music, that's all.


FWIW...I have enjoyed all of the videos you have posted. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

EilisMD said:


> I think some are taking my word "great" a little too literally. This girl is only 23 years old and has worked very hard to get where she is already. If you asked her, she would say she has a hell of a long way to go to achieve greatness. I thought this was a forum to share music, that's all.



I too enjoy watching the local talent you have posted. It's great to see people having fun making music. Thank you and please don't stop and don't stop playing the guitar, it's a wonderful instrument.


----------



## EilisMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for your comments, and they are worth a lot, I assure you. I will continue to post because it is in the spirit of sharing good times and good music. Have a great rest-of-the-weekend!

Beth


----------

